# Tom's 30cm Cube



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been the owner of a 45 gallon tank for som time now, but recently have really struggled to keep it under control just because of a major lack of time. So I decided to go for something a little smaller, a 30cm float glas cube. I made a trip down to the Green Machine( amazing place, amazing people!) where I bought some more bits and got plenty of good advice! So I ended up with this set-up

30x30x30cm cube
Eden 501 filter
Small heater
Das CO2 diffuser (already got cylinder and other bits)
Eco-complete

And after spending a good few hours planting, glosso is hard to plant in eco-complete, I was happy with it and here is the result, minutes after finish. 









2 Weeks in:









3 Weeks in, full E.I. dosing started. Now fully stocked with 6 Galaxy Rasboras, 5 cherry shrimp and 5 bumblebee shrimp:









Any critique/comments will be apreciated!

Thanks
Tom


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks pretty good from where I'm sittin'! There's something about random, twisty driftwood that always looks so cool.

Nice job, I like!


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the red in the wood, what kind of drift wood is that?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

What agreat start i will be watching this one!


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Guys! Its redmoor root wood, two little pieces together.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Just over a month in and things still going strong. Starting to fill in nicely! Lost a rasbora today though, think my CO2 may have just got a bit high  turned it down now and everyone looks happy. More comments would be great!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

what is that tall green stuff? errect moss? 

I really like the contrast in colours you have. that red-brown wood, green moss/grass, light green foreground and the red green plant in the back.

I request you tell us what plants you have in there as well as animal life. Its lovely.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like every thing is filling in well


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

The foreground consists of Hemianthus Callitrichoides and Pogotstemon Helferi. The background plant on the left is Proserpinaca Palustris and on the right is Ludwigia Arcuarta. Unfortunately i don't know the name of the moss!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

the way it is growing, I will hazard a guess that it is erect moss. the stuff grows like that.


----------



## Ravenous (Aug 18, 2008)

What are you using to light this. It looks great and I like how you have stones outside the aquarium as well, they make it feel a bit more natural.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Im using two Arc pods, both 11W. Thanks, exactly the look I was going for! 

Tom


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I had the same question on lights and you just responded. However, where can I buy them? The other question I have is: where do you find the redmoor root wood?

Thank you.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

Im actually based in the UK, so I just got the wood from a local shop. Got the lights off the internet, try googling it, should be some for sale in the US.

Tom


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

The tank has now started to attract some algae, Rhizoclonium I think and I am finding it quite hard to get rid of! Have upped CO2 and dosing but it still grows. Unfortunately the moss started to act as a bit of an algae magnet and was starting to grow out of control so I decided to take it out. But I am now not too sure on what to do instead, im thinking of manybe replacing the rocks with some dwarf hairgrass, what do you all think? Also any help on the lage would be great!



















Thanks
Tom


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I love this little tank. I just love it. I think if the rocks get a nice healthy coat of algae, it'll be fantastic. I somehow like the algae look on rocks. I hate it on glass.


----------



## Lowee (Mar 17, 2007)

I must apologise for the lack of activity in this thread, the tank has recently become totally over run with algae! So a couple of days ago i started adding excel (2x overdosed) and added another filter. (current flow rate is about 24x!) I will remove the old one after the new one has matured. And after removing the algae it has since failed to grow back and the water is looking great! The hairgrass hasnt grown quite as quickly as I would have liked when i was down to just one light, but now ive put the second back on hopefully it will speed up! Heres a pic I took tonight:


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

nice tank. I like the rimless look


----------

